# good family site on East coast?



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi, looking to take trip up to the North to take full advantage of great exchange rates at the mo,need to take in Ikea just North of Belfast but would like a site on the coast in Down some where,can anyone recommend any,Thanks kindly,Rossco


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

my geography is none to smart, but carnfunnock at Drains Bay is nice, and I'm not sure but the Ice Rink in Belfast did have a little camp site behind it last year, although there was talk of it closing....

How about Annalong ? www.chestnuttcaravans.co.uk they have beachfront pitches, or Sandycove holiday Park www.sandycove.co.uk

can I just say I'm jelous, I wanna go to Ballyclare....and Trillick and .....

you could try Jordanstown Loughshore park, 5 miles north Belfast on Shore Rd www.newtownabbey.gov.uk....

whilst you are out and about can you see if you can find me a wealthy irish man, that needs a new woman in his life, tell him it would be an adventure!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatbast (Dec 5, 2007)

kilbroney forest park is quite good. n.i. forestry run a few sites up north!..delamont c+cc site would also be a good bet for families...we're going to drom manor site adjacent to the cookstown 100 roadrace meeting this weekend.


----------



## blokarter (Mar 10, 2008)

try these Co. Down sites

http://www.discovernorthernireland.com/product.aspx?ProductID=2888

http://www.discovernorthernireland.com/product.aspx?ProductID=2881

Both forest parks


----------

